# Linux 4.0



## Jasson.Pass (Feb 23, 2015)

Has anyone downloaded and played with the new kernel yet?

What does everyone think so far of the new version of Linux?


----------



## raj (Feb 23, 2015)

Didn't the 4.0 release candidate just get posted like within the last day?  I don't know anyone who is that hard up to get the 4.0 kernel that is already playing with it... 

FYI I'm running a 2.6 series kernel on my Sharp Zaurus and 3.2 series on all my Debian boxen.   I'm behind the times!


----------



## devonblzx (Feb 23, 2015)

raj said:


> FYI I'm running a 2.6 series kernel on my Sharp Zaurus and 3.2 series on all my Debian boxen.    I'm behind the times!


Not necessarily.  Depends on what you need.  Both 2.6.32 and 3.2 are LTS and are still supported and stable by the Linux community.  RHEL6 2.6.32 will still see backports and security fixes until 2020 since they extended their support to 10 years.

Only depends on if you need something that is in the newer kernels.

3.18.7 is the current stable.  If you want that, look at Fedora 21 Server.  They run the latest stable.  I believe Ubuntu 14.10 runs 3.16 if you want a Debian-like system.  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS runs 3.13 which, in my opinion, was an odd choice considering it isn't LTS and is already EOL at the Linux community.


----------



## switsys (Feb 23, 2015)

3.19 is the current stable linux kernel.

 

 

 

 

65


----------



## Munzy (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.0-rc1-Kernel-Released


----------



## devonblzx (Feb 23, 2015)

switsys said:


> 3.19 is the current stable linux kernel.


It's a little confusing with all the names they throw around.  There is mainline and there is stable.  3.19 is still mainline meaning there are still new features going into it.  3.18 is stable meaning only fixes will be applied.


----------



## Wintereise (Feb 24, 2015)

4-rc1 is essentially 3.20, namechange = shenanigans.


----------



## switsys (Feb 24, 2015)

devonblzx said:


> It's a little confusing with all the names they throw around.  There is mainline and there is stable.  3.19 is still mainline meaning there are still new features going into it.  3.18 is stable meaning only fixes will be applied.


It most certainly IS confusing.

https://www.kernel.org/


----------



## devonblzx (Feb 24, 2015)

switsys said:


> It most certainly IS confusing.
> 
> https://www.kernel.org/


Yeah, you can read the definitions here: https://www.kernel.org/category/releases.html

The reason the yellow button says Latest Stable is because they consider all non -rc "stable".  The stable line itself is 3.18 though.   Mainline is fine for development and desktop but I wouldn't run it on a production server.  The reason being, you update your kernel for a security fix and a new addition could end up breaking your set up.  This wouldn't happen with 3.18 since it is only bug fixes and no new additions.


----------

